# ? .crypted virus



## Calicoe (May 5, 2005)

A few weeks ago my wife's laptop lost all its graphics. I did a search and noticed a lot of file names ( mostly jpg's ) were changed by having a ".crypted " extension added to them.
I searched the laptop for all files that ended in .crypted and found 24,410 files. Not just .jpg's or graphics but .dll's .txt's and .pdf's. I tried removing the .crypted extension but none of the graphics programs I have recognized the file.

Is anyone familiar with a virus or condition that would cause this and is there a way to recover the files
:4-dontkno
Pete


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Calicoe,

I believe you may be infected with a particular type of Malware please complete *THESE STEPS* and follow them to the letter. If you are found to have no malware installed on your computer please come back to this thread and I will see what we can do for you!

Thanks

Poyol


----------

